# Carnivorous Rubberlip?



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a ram tank that started with 40 fry and one rubberlip pleaco (less than 2"). Each morning I would wake to find fewer and fewer fry. I am now down to 5. There are no little bodies laying around each morning...just missing fry. I have raised fry with this rubberlip before with no problems. Is there a chance that he is eating the fry? My last batch, I only lost 5 fry out of 30.


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

I would say that if the fry are dying the rubber lip is probably eating the babies carcasses (that and/or if you have snails) but... I've seen a lot of ram parents eat their fry when they become free swimming, could be water conditions...

The only way I could see the rubber lip eating them live is if they were hiding in the gravel and the rubber lip came along and sucked them up... but the rubberlip would not seek and hunt the babies for food. Raising babies is a delicate job, are you sure the water conditions are optimal? Is there gravel in the tank? Other tank mates?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Water is at 6.0 ph, 0 amm, 0 nitrites >5nitrates 82 degrees. 30% water change twice/weekly to keep nitrates below 5.0. Parents are removed when they first become free swimming (almost 2 weeks ago). Only other occupants are a couple of pond snails. Heavily planted (flourite) Sponge filter. Very well seasoned tank. I have raised 2 other batches of Ram fry under these exact same conditions in the same tank with very minimal losses for Rams (15% - 20%).


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

As rubberlips get older, they will take advantage of fry that are hiding in the substrate. They don't actively seek them out, but if they come across them, they will not turn down a snack. Plecos are not completely herbivorous.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

> As rubberlips get older, they will take advantage of fry that are hiding in the substrate.


I was afraid that was what might be happening. I guess I will have to remove him and replace him with a couple of otos. They shouldn't eat fry should they?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Otos or BN are usually a safe bet for fry tanks. I have endler fry in with both otos and BN's. I am beginning to wish they would snack on just some of them. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

I could take your bushy pleco if you plan on getting rid of it to replace it with otto's or BN.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Durbkat said:


> I could take your bushy pleco if you plan on getting rid of it to replace it with otto's or BN.


he doesn't have a bushynose. He's got a rubberlip.


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

Alin10123 said:


> he doesn't have a bushynose. He's got a rubberlip.


I believe Durb may have been referencing the bristle nose that dwool (original poster) included in their stock list .


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Opps I was talking about the rubber lip pleco, I guess I just wasn't thinking straight when I said that. LOL


----------

